# Please help Need php code to display comments on website



## georgey12345 (May 26, 2009)

Hey all,
I am currently building a simple site which is just html and css. I have mastered that. But i also want to include a feedback section where visitors can leave their comments by filling out forms. There are only 2 fields: Name and Comments. And after they submit their comments, i would like it to be displayed on the website. Its very hard for me and i will greatly appreciate any help with the code. Thanks..


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, without a server-side language this is impossible, my only suggestion is that if you haven't done so already you should learn PHP... There are some very good tutorials here: http://www.w3schools.com

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

As Jamey said above, you will need a server-side language to efficiently store the information and repost it. If you would like to do it yourself, I recommend learning PHP from W3 Schools.

If you would like to use a script or maybe just analyze the code of the script, check out DRBGuestbook.


----------



## colinhall (Feb 16, 2009)

Something I found VERY useful recently is here: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-php-twitter-interface/index.html

It's a very nice system - you can bypass the user registration, etc if you want any visitor to be able to post comments.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, I recommend you go to the link Jamey posted and learn PHP. That should be a simple first project to start out with, it will come out exactly how you want it, and you'll feel great that you were able to create it yourself.


----------



## calthephenom (May 2, 2009)

www.js-kit.com
simple html code


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

calthephenom said:


> www.js-kit.com
> simple *js* code


Fixed.


----------



## calthephenom (May 2, 2009)

jamiemac2005 said:


> Fixed.


they just give you a html embed code, it is, a js code, but it is masked as a html


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, but the

```
<script [B]...[/B]src="[B]their source[/B]"></script>
```
 is hardly the sort of HTML you're after, it's still JS. W3Schools is the best place to learn HTML, CSS, JS, PHP and so on from scratch... PHP.Net is the best place to get PHP examples and documentation... JS Kit is based around JS and client side only, for what the OP needs it's useless.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I've used js-kit before and it actually is pretty close to what the OP is looking for. I believe it uses ajax to store all the posts server side on some server owned by the people who made the script.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ahh okay, thought JS-Kit was straight up JS, didn't know there were ajax submissions, my badd.


----------

